# Fränkische Schweiz



## Hustebaerchen (27. April 2022)

Moin moin Zusammen, 
ich möchte dieses Wochenende in der Fränkischen Schweiz einen angelausflug machen. Ich war schon einmal in Pottenstein. Leider fällt es mir recht schwer plätze zum angel zu finden. Ich möchte Auf jegliche Forellen gehen und falls möglich auch auf Äschen. Ich spinnfische, leider kein Fliegenfischen. Angelschein etc ist natuerlich vorhannden. Hat jemand ein paar tipps? Und am besten gleich die passenden Internetseiten? 

Merci


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2022)

Hustebaerchen schrieb:


> Moin moin Zusammen,
> ich möchte dieses Wochenende in der Fränkischen Schweiz einen angelausflug machen. Ich war schon einmal in Pottenstein. Leider fällt es mir recht schwer plätze zum angel zu finden. Ich möchte Auf jegliche Forellen gehen und falls möglich auch auf Äschen. Ich spinnfische, leider kein Fliegenfischen. Angelschein etc ist natuerlich vorhannden. Hat jemand ein paar tipps? Und am besten gleich die passenden Internetseiten?
> 
> Merci


Hallo, an den meisten Strecken ist da nur das Fliegenfischen erlaubt. Schau mal bei Waischenfeld nach, ob da was mit dem Spinnfischen läuft.
Da Du Pottenstein erwähnst, da gibt es, in Richtung Teufelshöhle einen kleinen See, dort war (zumindest früher) auch das Spinnfischen erlaubt. wie es heute dort ist, weiß ich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS habe gerade gelesen, in dem See darf man nicht mehr angeln.
Der Gasthof Krone in Pottenstein hat auch ein eigenes Fischwasser - aber auch nur Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (27. April 2022)

Ein Tipp, falls du das Wochenende auf einem Campingplatz verbringen möchtest: der Campingplatz Bärenschlucht ist für Angler gut geeignet. Er liegt direkt an der Püttlach bei Pottenstein. Auf dem Gelände gibt es auch einen Weiher, in dem man Angeln kann. Erlaubnisscheine gibt es direkt am Campingplatz. 
Link zur Homepage: http://www.baerenschlucht-camping.de


----------

